# La Negrita de Arequipa



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*La Negrita​*
*No, no es una negrita sabrosona o un rico turron y menos una danza mestiza peruana, es una urbanización ubicada en el centro arequipeño entre las avenidas venezuela e independencia.

La negrita es una zona tranquila, cuya planificacion y construcción data de los 60's teniendo un ambiente muy parecido a vallecito, calles planificadas, parques, algunos de estos parques privados entre las casas y una peculiar organización.








La zona aun cuenta con casas no atípicas pero que aun siguen guardando la armonia con el tiempo de su construcción. Actualemnte muchos de los antiguos dueños estan falleciendo y su descendencia vendiendo las casas. Dandose colegios y clínicas.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Vendiendo a colegios y clínicas?? y eso lo permite la municipalidad? En Lima sería impensable en una zona residencial de un nivel similar.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Digamos que ya no esta en su esplendor... no es una zona privada, se encuentra muy cerca al centro historico y la zona se esta comercializando poco a poco solo hay una clínica y unos cuantos centros educativos... falta repotenciar la zona y demostrar el gran atractivo inmobiliario que tiene al estar tan cerca al centro y tener tantas áreas verdes.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

​
Continuará...


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

:doh:Arequipa ,No era La blanca:?:?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Me recuerda a la urbanizacion de Magisterio y santa monica en Cusco y lo curioso es que esta corriendo la misma suerte que comentas convirtiendose en clinicas y colegios etc etc


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Y más



































La Clínica 

















El Colegio


























Continuará..


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mmmm esta bonito solo que el parque deberia estar mejor cuidado. Se ve que es un lugar de clase media y la verdad Arequipa me sorprende lo limpia que son sus calles.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bonito, el lugar donde me quedo cuando voy a Arequipa!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bien Tavo, fácil te puedo ayudar con unas panorámicas del lugar desde el techo de la casa de una amiga, mm no haz tomado foto a la casona que más me gusta....


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Primera vez que conosco este lugar y por fotos, que roche.

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve tranquilo y bonito.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Si creo haber pasado por ahi...


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

la negrita!!! un barrio bonito en medio de tanta congestion y ruido

la verdad la negrita tiene su encanto particular, aveces me pongo a pensar por que aun no se ha degenrado la zona si esta en medio de tanto ruido avenidad super transitadas y comerciales y una universidad por abajo.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Un Clasico barrio de clase media del centro.. tinen muchos años, a pesar del tiempo todavia conserva la tranquilidad, a pesar de estar rodeada por tres avenidas congestionadas como la independencia mrc. castilla y la venezuela.. En la negrita dicen que hay mas parques y jardines que casas..


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Essse nombre, muy bonito y tranquilo el lugar!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

bacan el barrio, pero pesimas pistas.


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola interesante pero en mi opinion sera algo bonito de dia quizas algo tranquilo pero de noche es inseguro muy oscuro y hay robos por las zonas aledañas a universitarios, fumones y es catalogada como mala zona, sobre todo si fuese una urbanización cerrada seria otra cosa, hace muchos años era lo quizas algo de la "clase media" junto a otros barrios, luego la gente se fue a Cayma y nuevas urbanizaciones de Yanahuara; Challapampa, etc todo tiene un ciclo de vida.

Un indicador solo el precio de departamentos o casas en esa zonao de alquileres.

Salu2
Crlwaly:lol:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ que es un fumon? o a que te refieres con fumon?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mm fumones habia en el parque cerca a la unsa.. pero ya lo cerraron... en la negrita hay una urbanizacion privada... aparte mi abuelita vive alli y q sepa de robos no ha habido hace mucho tiempo... 

la iluminación si es bajisima y el asfalto hay partes que esta hasta las patas y otras que esta "aceptable"


----------



## Villamonte_Montonero (May 17, 2009)

MonikaAQP said:


> hola.. tu si debes saber porque le pusieron d nombre la negrita^^


La verdad... no, ni idea...:lol::lol::lol:aunque interesante el nombrecito ¿no? :lol:


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Villamonte_Montonero said:


> La verdad... no, ni idea...:lol::lol::lol:aunque interesante el nombrecito ¿no? :lol:


creo q nos quedaremos con la duda ???????,,, hno:hno:


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

jejeje a hi se halla mi jardin de inicial "Jardin la Negrita"


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Si è bonita es aparte è de clase media generalmente de esas abundan en Arequipa me refiro è el gran porcentaje de la ciudad seriA BUENO poner fotos de la encalada de casa blanca otra urbanizaciones de Arequipa que son parecidas y respecto ha Vallecito me gusta mas era como que el barrio de clase alta de Arequipa antigua ahora no la veo tan exclusiva pero è muy bonita saludos!


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Pero lo malo es que hace ya como una año le pusieron puertas y rejas por todo lado, hasta los taxistas se pierden y la s urbanizaciones se malogran hno:y mas cuando estan en el centro


----------

